# how long do b/d stay gravid for



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok ive got this b/d she gravid she been digging for more then 10 days now ive talk to a vet today they told me to wait and see what happens the last few days she been sleeping a lot i put her in a warm bath to see if that wil help but still not doing any thing is there any think i can do she is eatting live food but looks like she lost weight ive talk to 2/3 ppl on here but dont like to keep going on at them lol they must be getting fed up with me lol


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

how much live food do you give her/him?


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

she eat what she like i put a tub of live food in the viv for all of them ive got 4 in the viv


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

have you put sand in or is it still vermiculite? i dont think verm is that suitable for laying in tbh


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok just come in and found 1 egg what next lol it all new to me


----------



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

has she laid anymore, our bd lays about 24 every clutch (ave is 18-26 i think) if she hasnt laid anymore, i would take her out the tank and put her in a box of wet sand (so can build a sand castle texture) (this gets our female going somethimes, ours also likes to get sprayed lays after a good spraying, if u need anymore info pm me, good luck


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hello 
she had load she covered them over now so dont no how many i took her out the viv and put her in a container with damp sand and thats where she is now


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

You need to gently uncover them and put them on vermiculite and into the incubator


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you i think i need all new to this lol 
ok just but all her eggs in the incubator all 22 of them some dont look to good but ill wait and see


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Are they starting to collapse or do they look dud?


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

a couple look yellowish 1 has collapsed that was the 1st 1 out but the rest look ok


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Well i suppose all you can do is incubate them and see how it goes.


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

good morning all 
can some let me know how i look after the eggs what i need to do etc :2thumb:


----------



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

hi i dont know all the ins and outs ma hubby looks after the inc, i just keep eye on it our temp at the mo is 82.3 (he dont like it to got above 84, i have to turn down if it goes that high,dont think its good for them i think(dont quote me on that tho) i know there has to be some humidity in the inc, but the eggs CANT get wet, and they have to stay the way up she laid them, turnig can kill them, i will get hubby to send u a pm when he finishes his work, (of how he looks after ours, but everyone is different, and u may get diff advice, i like to get lots of diff opinions and make my choice that way) but if u need any advice just ask.

22 thats a good amount. 

claire


----------



## bezy bee (May 13, 2008)

how is mummy lookin, is this her first clutch


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

my hubby did not want to take the eggs out just in case he did it wrong lol so he left it to me it took ages lol i but the eggs just the way she laid them. mum has just eat but she resting to lol this is her 1st lot of eggs i was takeing her to the vets today if she never had them lol but she fine now just need to feed her up


----------

